# libnodave und Com/MPI-Adapter



## HelmiMUC (4 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab einen COM/MPI-Adapter http://www.m-ware.de/kabel/siemens-pc-mpi--plc-kabel-[7093]/a-7093/
Via Step7 komm ich problemlos online. Auch wenn ich LibnoDave zusammen mit s7online.dll verwende gehts.
Nur möchte ich mich mit libnodave _ohne_ S7online.dll mit meiner Steuerung verbinden.

Zum Testen verwende ich das Programm NoDaveDemo.exe.
Ich dreh an den Einstellungen wie ich lustig bin, aber ich bekomm einfach keine Verbindung via MPI zusammen.

Gibts da einen Geheimtrick? - Bzw. auf was muss man achten um via MPI eine Verbindung aufbauen zu können?

mfg
Helmi


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Juni 2011)

Die verschiedenen Protkolltypen hast du probiert (weis jetzt nich ob das mit dem Testprogramm geht). Mit der Parität rumgespielt, mit den Seriellen Geschwindigkeiten rumgespielt? Mpi adresse korrekt?

Kannst es auch noch mal mit meiner geänderten version der libnodave probieren, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob Ich auch bei den seriellen Protokollen was geändert habe, da ich keinen seriellen Adapter hab!
Wenn das versuchen willst nutz einfach meine S7ProjectToolbox (http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40921). Da kannst du unter Verbindungkonfiguration es dann auch immer gleich testen!


----------



## HelmiMUC (5 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für den Tip!
Ich habs mit deinem Programm getestet, aber irgendwie widerspricht sich dein Programm selbst. Siehe Bilder...

Es wird mir angezeigt dass verbunden wurde, aber auf der anderen Seite dann doch wieder ein Problem mit der Schnittstelle (Interface)?

Ich hab meine Schnittstelle kontrolliert, diese funktioniert - sonst würde es auch mittels S7 nicht funktionieren.

Wo speichert dein Programm eigentlich die Verbindungseinstellungen?

mfg
Helmi


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Juni 2011)

HelmiMUC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Danke für den Tip!
> Ich habs mit deinem Programm getestet, aber irgendwie widerspricht sich dein Programm selbst. Siehe Bilder...
> ...


Wenn in dem Config Window Connected kommt, sollts eigentlich auch gehen! Aber er sollte dann eigentlich auch die MLFB der SPS anzeigen!

Warum in dem anderen Fenster der Fehler dann kommt, muss Ich mal schauen...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Juni 2011)

HelmiMUC schrieb:


> Wo speichert dein Programm eigentlich die Verbindungseinstellungen?



CommonApplicationData Folder + \DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary\Connections.config


----------



## ManuelB (11 Juni 2011)

Hallo HelmiMUC,

wollte fragen ob dein COM/MPI-Adapter den Du da besorgt hast überhaupt was taugt ?
Will mir evtl. auch eins besorgen! natürlich für solch ein Prei 

Gruss


----------



## HelmiMUC (11 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Adapter.
Ist halt ein Com-Adapter, aber es gibt diesen Adapter, glaub ich, auch mit USB.

Ist halt eine kostengünstige Alternative für die teuren MPI-Adapter vom Siemens und für meine privaten Anforderungen reicht der voll aus.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Juni 2011)

ManuelB schrieb:


> Hallo HelmiMUC,
> 
> wollte fragen ob dein COM/MPI-Adapter den Du da besorgt hast überhaupt was taugt ?
> Will mir evtl. auch eins besorgen! natürlich für solch ein Prei
> ...



Wenn es nur um den Preis geht: den Adapter für die "SEMIES S7-300" gibt es sogar mit USB für unter 50,00 EUR in der Bucht, die serielle Variante ist etwas teurer.


----------

